# Reparación de Scanner automotriz LaunchPad Creader CRP129



## heidyvanesa19 (Abr 26, 2021)

Reparación de Scanner automotriz LaunchPad Creaderr CRP129

El título lo dice claro, me vino un Scanner automotriz de la marca LaunchPAD con modelo CRP129 el cual es un Lector OBD con funciones avanzadas y del cual viene con sistema operativo Windows CE.

Para su funcionamiento, emplea una microSD que se inserta en la parte inferior del lector y al conectar el scaner al puerto OBD, automáticamente encenderá (no emplea fuente de poder ni batería porque usa los +12 voltios del OBD)  y leerá los códigos de error para luego diagnosticar las fallas.

El archivo que tiene la microSD contiene la base de datos de los 52 tipos de vehículos distintos, el cual se actualiza cada año. (Según entiendo hasta el año 2016 que fue que ya no deja actualizar)

También hay escánners CLONES chinos que lograron venderlos a un precio más bajo del mercado (75% más baratos) PERO... ese Pero.... Ese gran PERO, los archivos de base de datos están encriptados con un número de serie y modelo el cual se verifica en cuenta de usuario desde la web del fabricante.

El Scnner original presenta un número de serie:



Ya sabrán lo que sucede cuando alguien borra la microSD, elimina o daña la microSD con su contenido... Queda como un Pisapapeles ya que no puede arrancar la interfaz...

Pues el problema es que no detecta la MICROSD por tanto se quewda con un bonito mensaje en pantalla "Faltan algunos archivos del sistema" en inglés.

Pues hoy tocó revisar uno de esos que tienen daño, se actualizó el sistema y se agregó la base de datos de los vehículos pero al parecer nada funcionó, la micro seguía funcionando en los lectores, entonces toco desarmarlo y verificar los pines, al parecer todo bien. Luego se verifican las resistencias PullUp para verificar si es daño en el bus de datos, todo bien.

llevaba como 3 días hasta que encontré la solución, resulta que era un scanner clon y estos clones usan una configuración de pines...

Vean bien la imagen y me dirán si encuentran algún componente que permita detectar la presencia de la microSD...



Exacto, es el interruptor CD el que debemos verificar... Se llama _*Detección de tarjeta (CD*_)

Así que manos a la obra, se destapó con cuidado y se revisaron las líneas... Para empezar el voltaje es de 3.2 voltios que efectivamente está entregando, eso quiere decir que si hay señales de voltaje, el pin de clock también funciona.

La especificación de la tarjeta SD proporciona otro medio para detectar la tarjeta usando una resistencia pull-up incorporada en la tarjeta en su señal DAT3, tal como lo había detallado antes amigos, se puede desconectar durante el funcionamiento normal usando el comando SET_CLR_CARD_DETECT (ACMD42) el cual no está implementado en el SOIC ni en Windows CE de estos dispositivos.

Para detectar correctamente si la tarjeta está insertada, se requiere una resistencia pull-down externa de alto valor (> 270 kohms) para conducir la señal de detección a baja cuando no se inserta ninguna tarjeta, mientras que la resistencia de 10-50 kohms incorporada en la tarjeta lo hará. impulsa esta señal alta cuando se inserta.
Sin embargo, esta función no es compatible con tarjetas MMC, por lo que se debe evitar su uso y se prefiere la detección mecánica y es razón por la que los clones tienden a fallar y nadie dice nada de cómo repararlos y razón es este post para publicar este procedimiento.

Créditos: MÍOS, no se permite compartir y solo hacer referencia a mi blog o aquí en ForosDeelectronica donde gustosamente podré responder.

Pues aquí está la foto: y los círculos donde señalo, ahí se pueden ver (luego de destapar el lector de microSD) el interruptor mecánico que al parecer está siempre a tierra pero en mediciones físicas no marca nada.




*¿Solución?
Poner a tierra el pin CD Detect y listo.*





Y ahora procederemos a actualizar el scanner...

Y listo, Scanner Reparado.... Arranca ahora


----------



## josebolly (Oct 19, 2021)

*H*ola buenas noches, tengo un crp129 con este mismo error y me gustaría recibir mas información para la reparación, en concreto como debo hacer la conexión que me aparece en la foto, la del redondel, ya que no me queda muy claro como lo tengo que unir para que actúe el interruptor.
*M*uchas gracias, espero respuesta y si pudiera ser, algún video, muchas gracias, un cordial saludo.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Oct 21, 2021)

Que necesitas en concreto?
Primero: detalla tu falla, seguido toma unas fotografías de la falla, porque no todos los Scanneres son iguales o no todos tienen el mismo error, te puedo apoyar pero necesito estos datos:

Marca
Modelo
Falla que presenta
Fotografías

Sube el contenido de la microSD comprimido o bien omite las carpetas de los archivos de los vehículos. Tienes que tener el archivo Boot.bin y otros que están en la raíz de la microSD para revisar su estructura. (el archivo que subas no debe pasar de 5MB o bien subelos a Mediafire y con gusto los reviso para ver que archivos te faltan)


----------

